# Short Skit



## Gargolan (May 24, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]FADE IN:

INT. POSTAL WAREHOUSE - DAY

George is packing boxes to his left and Mark kicks over a parcel that says fragile on the side. 

                     GEORGE
                (Turns toward Mark) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      The box says fragile on it, man

                     MARK[/FONT]
                  (Drops another box)
  [FONT=&quot]      So?

                     GEORGE                                                                    [/FONT]
        So, the insides of which are fragile! Hence, fragile…                      

                       Mark    
  [FONT=&quot]                (Turns around to George)
      Dude, nine out of ten times, this junk in the box is [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      just clothes and crap that wont break…

                     George
      If that were true, why would someone go out of there [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      way to buy a box that says fragile on it.

                     Mark
      So that people like us don’t go around messing with [/FONT]
        their boxes. But in reality I’m more prone to topple 
        the shit over just cause… Now, check it what you do 
        is, is get a box that doesn’t say fragile on it and 
  [FONT=&quot]      ship your good china in that…

                     George
      That sounds retarded.

                     MARK [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      But its genius and you know that.

                     GEORGE
      Alright, so lets say I have hundreds of jewels in a non [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      fragile box. How do I know it’ll be safe.

                     MARK
      Impossible because that’s an improbable situation.

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                     GEORGE
      But it’s a hypothetical situation.

                     MARK
      All hypothetical situations have some truth to them. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      What your saying is some left field shit.

                     GEORGE
      Well, for this sake of this conversation. Let it be [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      plausible.

                     MARK[/FONT]
        It would still be impossible because if you were a 
        little smart you wouldn’t ship hundreds of jewels in a 
  [FONT=&quot]      cardboard box.

George’s face shows a grimace and slowly looks back to his work. They continue to work in silence for ten seconds.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
                     GEORGE
      Hey you know what’s not cool?

 [/FONT]
                       MARK
                 (Turning back and looking 
                  glad to start a conversation
  [FONT=&quot]                again.)
      What?

                     GEORGE[/FONT]
                 (Turns back around with a grin 
  [FONT=&quot]                on his face) 
      Lava.

Mark punches George square in the nose. George drops to the floor and gets back up.
               [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]               (Grabs nose)
      You would of found that funny if I had cancer.[/FONT]

                              Fin.


----------



## ProudestMonkey (May 24, 2007)

Well, I find it hard to believe you've been learning about screenwriting when you cannot even format correctly.

Here is a basic guide with everything you will need to know: http://www.scriptfrenzy.org/eng/howtoformatascreenplay

That guide is actually from a site that is collecting writers for a month-long event in which the writers try to finish a screenplay before the month ends. It should be quite fun; I suggest you give it a try.


----------



## Diego (May 24, 2007)

Wel besides the format, it's not really that funny.


----------



## Gargolan (May 24, 2007)

*Fixed*

Thanks for that website it really did help. I have been learning script writing on my own and apparently have been using the wrong sources. ](*,)

Besides that, I know this is a little bad but I made it just in order to learn how to write scripts.

Thanks.


----------



## mammamaia (May 25, 2007)

sorry, but that linked guide isn't a very good one... there are others i recommend that are better... 

you can email me for the format guide offered by the folks who bring you the 'oscars'... even that contains a couple of disputed/optional items, but it's the hollywood standard, overall...

btw, you are not all that far off on your formatting... one thing you need to do is _not_ capitalize wrylies and use them more sparingly... i mentor lots of aspiring screenwriters, along with all other writing breeds, so let me know if you'd like some help perfecting your basic screenwriting skills... 

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## ProudestMonkey (May 25, 2007)

Maia, I'd love to see those format guides. Can you link them in this thread or a PM? I'd be grateful.


----------



## mammamaia (May 25, 2007)

i'd glad to oblige, but i don't have the links... i just send out a ms word conversion, since the original of the nicholl guide is in final draft... which is why i offered to send them...

if you don't want to email me for the actual oscars/nicholl guide, you can find it on the oscar site [amapas]... 

go to: www.oscars.org ...then look for the 'don and gee nicholl fellowships' competition, where you'll find the guide among the entry instructions... 

the other thing i send out is a couple of links to all the final draft alternatives, that include some format guides... here are the links:

http://www.datahighways.co.uk/dhl/toolkit.htm 
http://www.online-communicator.com/swsoftin.html 

...let me know if you want any of the other countless tips from pros and such that i've collected... 

hugs, m
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## ProudestMonkey (May 25, 2007)

Thanks, mate. I'll take a look-see.


----------



## Stardog (May 27, 2007)

Get a free screenwriting program here that formats everything for you already - http://www.celtx.com


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 31, 2007)

I second  the ProudestMonkey suggestion.  There are a jillion format tipsheets out there, but I'm not he only one who considers the Nicholl to be the gold standard.  If nothing else, you'll have your derriere discreetly covered if you enter the contest.

A note on formatting programs.  I consider them a necessary tool (which makes me feel like a real wuss when I think of Shakespeare doing all his work with a bird feather)  but they can't think for you.    If you want to use parentheticals to dictate action, they will go ahead and do it for you.   You need to know better than that.   Like any tool, it's best to know the drill before you plug it in and saw your unit off.


----------



## Shawn (May 31, 2007)

Hey, quills are actually more effective than pens... you get a more... raw outcome.

That's an excellent link, Stardog... I actually like that better than Final Draft.


----------

